# installation barrette memoire



## powder92 (7 Août 2008)

Bonjours à tous,

Jai acheté 2 barrettes de 1GO pour booster mon powermac G5  mono 1.8. Jai déjà 2 x 512 MO. Je voulais savoir comment les installer. Je sais quil faut les installer par pair, mais je avoue que je ne sais pas comment. En se moment, les deux barrettes de 512, sont installé lune à coté de lautre au centre. Il reste donc 2 emplacement libre de chaque coté. Est-ce je doit installer les  deux barrettes de 1go de chaque coté ou changer leurs dispositions.
Merci à vous pour votre aide
A+


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Idéalement il faudrait enlever les anciennes barrettes. Il faut normalement utiliser partout des barrettes de même marque, même modèle et même capacité voir même série si possible.
Je ne suis pas sûr que l'ajout de 2x1 à côté de 2x512 soit quelque chose de recommandable.
Pour savoir comment installer les barrettes de mémoires:http://www.ehow.com/how_2020297_install-ram-mac.html (en anglais mais très bien fait).


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2008)

powder92 a dit:


> Bonjours à tous,
> 
> Jai acheté 2 barrettes de 1GO pour booster mon powermac G5  mono 1.8. Jai déjà 2 x 512 MO. Je voulais savoir comment les installer. Je sais quil faut les installer par pair, mais je avoue que je ne sais pas comment. En se moment, les deux barrettes de 512, sont installé lune à coté de lautre au centre. Il reste donc 2 emplacement libre de chaque coté. Est-ce je doit installer les  deux barrettes de 1go de chaque coté ou changer leurs dispositions.
> Merci à vous pour votre aide
> A+



Tua s deux séries de slots.
tu mets tes deux barrettes de 1Go sur les premiers slots de chaque série et ensuite tu remets tes ancienne barrettes en dessous.
PAs de soucis de compatibilité avec les anciennes barrettes quelle que soit leur marque ou leur capacité.


----------



## powder92 (7 Août 2008)

Je te remercie pour ta reponse, je vais aller voir tout de suite.
Bonne journée à toi
A+


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Fab'Fab, tu es sûr qu'il n'est pas plus sur de ne pas mélanger les types de mémoire.
C'est ce que l'on conseille pour des raisons de performances, non ?


----------



## powder92 (7 Août 2008)

Je suis désolé, mais j'ai pas trop compris, rapport au premier slot. Peut tu me dire l'ordre de gauche à droite ou inverssement.
Je te remercie
A+


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Fab'Fab, tu es sûr qu'il n'est pas plus sur de ne pas mélanger les types de mémoire.
> C'est ce que l'on conseille pour des raisons de performances, non ?



aucun soucis, je te le garantis



powder92 a dit:


> Je suis désolé, mais j'ai pas trop compris, rapport au premier slot. Peut tu me dire l'ordre de gauche à droite ou inverssement.
> Je te remercie
> A+



Tu as deux blocs de slots pour la mémoire.(voir photo ci dessous)
Quand tu installes une barrette sur l'un, il faut mettre la même barrette sur l'autre.
Donc pour le mac qui est sur la photo, dans la partie gauche, tu mets une barrette sur le bloc du haut, la même sur le bloc du bas et tu recommences pour les autres barrettes.








On édite ses messages plutôt que de poster à la suite. Merci.


----------



## powder92 (7 Août 2008)

Hier, j'ai regardé à l'interieur de ma tour et je n'ai que 4 emplacements pour la memoire. J'ai un mono proc à 1.8.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2008)

powder92 a dit:


> Hier, j'ai regardé à l'interieur de ma tour et je n'ai que 4 emplacements pour la memoire. J'ai un mono proc à 1.8.



alors alterne.
1 de 1Go, une de 512 et pareil pour la suite


----------



## powder92 (7 Août 2008)

Je te remercie pour ton aide
Bonne journée à toi
A+


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Août 2008)

Je t'en prie. Et bienvenue ici!


----------



## powder92 (8 Août 2008)

Bonjours à tous,

Bon, je vais faire mon boulet, mais il y a une chose qui me turlupine, rapport à la disposition de la rame.
En se moment (demain je vais chercher les 2x1Go, a la poste, vivement), j'ai 2 x 512Mo, au centre du slot. Donc il reste deux emplacement de libre de chaque côté. C'est ça qui me pose problème. Pourquoi ne pas mettre les deux barrettes de 1Go, de chaque côté, rapport au montage par paire.
Y a t'il un sens de montage, pour le montage alterné (1Go / 512 / 1Go / 512) ou cela n'a pas d'importance.
Merci pour vos reponse
A+


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2008)

Au pire installe les comme tu le sens. Si ça marche, ça marche, si ça ne marche pas, change la dispo!


----------



## powder92 (8 Août 2008)

je vais plutôt suivre ton conseil et l'alterner les barrettes.
Merci à toi et bonne journée


----------



## powder92 (13 Août 2008)

Je voulais remercier pour votre aide. J'ai installé mes barrettes se week end et sa marche du tonnere .
Juste une petite question, faut il faire quelque chose pour optimiser la memoire au niveau de léopard.
Merci à vous.
Bonne journée à vous


----------

